# Yahoo- Teva's COPAXONE holds promise for relapsing remitting multiple sclerosis (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd. (NASDAQ: TEVA) today presented data that demonstrated patients treated for 10 and 15 years with COPAXONE® (glatiramer acetate injection) had significant reduction in disease severity. These data, generated from the longest continuous prospective study of any disease modifying therapy in relapsing remitting multiple sclerosis (RRMS), were presented today at the ...View the full article


----------

